
Boxy, a Mac Client for Inbox by Gmail, Is Live on the Mac App Store - fniephaus
http://www.boxyapp.co/
======
tym0
I am not paying for an Electron wrapper that can break at any time.

------
drinchev
Is this built on Electron? Does anyone installed it already?

~~~
tym0
It really looks like it, the line in the FAQ about unified inbox seem to
indicate that this is just a wrapper around the Inbox Web app.

